# How to handle rudeness



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Last Sunday I was walking Benny on our bike path and two men and a woman in designer jogging clothes came up from behind us. They continued running side by side so there was not much room for Benny and I to move over, but we allowed them as much space as possible. As they passed Benny lunged as if he wanted to chase them and knowing this can startle people I quickly said "It's OK he is friendy and just a puppy" One of the men looked back and said " Friendly my A** and that's no puppy. He is at least 3 years old!" I just wrote them off as arrogant and stupid.

This morning the same two men, but without the women came jogging toward us, Benny did not react at all because he saw them coming and he seems to only want to chase things that run ahead of us. This time as they past one of them men said to me "We have a stun gun!" 
I was taken aback and could not think of a good comeback, which was probably good because I was wearing one of my Church work shirts that has a Bible Verse and what I would have said would not have been very Christian.

I get that some people do not ike dogs, but If I see them again I am going to offer to have my dog teach them some manners! if they ever pull out a stun gun or even a water gun I am calling the cops!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW,
I like my little hick state of NH.I haven't run across nearly as many idiots as all you in the western states.I just get the little old ladies cowering behind there weenie spouses when we come near them...I don't think one person has ever had a mean statement about my dog.Except the mail lady who won't deliver to our door anymore in fear the dog may come out from no where and attack...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

What a bunch of babies!
If someone stun-guned my dog...there would be a brawl I can tell you that much.
Just ignore them........


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Ignore it.
Though, I'd say, "Sad that you need to threaten us with a stun gun for a _baby_ dog..."

"Is a puppy really that terrifying to you?"

"Must be compensating for something, if you feel the need to threaten a lady and her puppy with a stud gun.."

But I tend to be sarcastic.

Though that could start an argument, so best to say something like:
"Good for you :thumbup: "
or just plain "Indeed."


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd handle it by reporting to the local authorities that 2 men threatened you with a stun gun. buts that just me


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I would have been tempted to say "OH that's nice. I prefer a REAL gun...."


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If I was a jogger and a dog lunged at me as I went by, I would be pissed too. They should not have to worry if your dog is friendly or not. If you know your dog is doing this, you need to get off the path and down your dog before their arrival so you have complete control. Letting your dog get away with this now, can very easily lead to a dog that will lunge and bite later.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd have likely said "how kinky, you two don't hurt yourselves".. or something snarky like that.

Don't let it bug you.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

TxRider said:


> I'd have likely said "how kinky, you two don't hurt yourselves".. or something snarky like that.
> 
> Don't let it bug you.


LOL!

How close were you to them... By the way?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Arg... I feel your fustration, I get that with Stark all the time.

"That's no puppy!" or "Yeah, okay, big puppy!" in a sacrastic tone.

I prolly would have done the same thing as you, just kept going after I explained that he was a puppy.

Some people are morons and unfortunately we have to share this planet with them.. lol.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Raziel said:


> What a bunch of babies!
> If someone stun-guned my dog...there would be a brawl I can tell you that much.
> Just ignore them........


 
seriously!!! my mouth hung open when i read that they said that!!! I would go ape$#@! on someone for even threatening to taze my dog!!!!

maybe carry a stick...and toss it in front of them as they jog by next time?  seriously though. I dont know wtf is wrong with some people. I hate ignorant @holes like that!!!


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

TxRider said:


> I'd have likely said "how kinky, you two don't hurt yourselves".. or something snarky like that.
> 
> Don't let it bug you.



:rofl: My vote is for this one if they ever say that again!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Elaine said:


> If I was a jogger and a dog lunged at me as I went by, I would be pissed too. They should not have to worry if your dog is friendly or not. If you know your dog is doing this, you need to get off the path and down your dog before their arrival so you have complete control. Letting your dog get away with this now, can very easily lead to a dog that will lunge and bite later.


Elaine, I did move over as much as possible, All three were running side by side so they did not leave me much room. Benny did start to lunge, ( no growling or even a bark, He just got excited and wanted to chase) but I stopped him in mod lunge and has him fully under control. I know lunging is scary and that is why I tried to reassure them. i feel like they could have at least gone single file as they passed us so I would have had more room to move Benny out of their way.

I am working with Benny not to do this, but at 10 months he sometimes gets over excited .


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I've heard that about Otto too when I say he's very young. Just becuase they have the money for the expensive track suit doens't mean they have the money to buy a brain.

Were it me, I'd have put my dog in a sit and waited for them to run past. Then I'd have gotten in my truck and looked for a mudpuddle to drive through just as they're running by. Cuz I'm an a-hole like that.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd start running beside them educating them about my dog and not leave them alone until I got an apology, because they initiated conversation with me so I took it as an invitation to join them. I bet that would really annoy them.

but more likely I'd just go  you  in the !!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think Benny should be lunging
after people or other animals even though it's play.
you know Benny lounges, contain him.

so now you see them again. you should be glad they
told you they have a stun gun. what are you going to tell
the police, "my dog lunged at these people and he shot
my dog with a stun gun". i don't know, who wins that
argument especially if it's the 2nd time Benny did it.

you said if you see them again you're going to have
Benny teach them some manners. what are you going to
do?


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Debbieg said:


> I was taken aback and could not think of a good comeback, which was probably good because I was wearing one of my Church work shirts that has a Bible Verse and what I would have said would not have been very Christian.
> 
> I know the feeling. I gave someone a dirty look in the grocery store parking lot the other day when they were honking at me. I thought they were honking for me to get out of the way. I turned, gave them a snarl and was getting ready to flip the bird when I saw it was someone from my church. Bad days bring out the best in us... LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not playing the devil's advocate, but 10 month old GSDs do look like dogs to the unenlightened. 

And their friendly, chase that which runs to play with it, does not always look like the dog means no harm. 

It is good that you are socializing your dog to these things, but I think that instead of just taking it as extreme rudeness, you should probably take it a practice. Because as Benny gets even bigger, fuller, older, people will continue to give him the eye, especially if he lunges "playfully."

I understand your pain. I was with Rushie who was mostly black at the time and four months old, and some yayhoo yelled across the parking lot asking if he bites. 

I said "He's a puppy." The guy yelled over for me to keep him away from him. When I mentioned that on this sight (Rush just turned four so nearly four years ago), everyone told me what a zero I was for not understanding that some people have a phobia. 

And Rush never got the chance to lunge playfully or anything. 

Hopefully, your boy will stop the lunging at people who are moving away from him, until he does, expect people to be rude. They are probably on their joggers site keying away about the nasty GSD that was trying to eat them and how they are packing a stun gun now.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Two words for you...bring mace!! Unfortunately people suck, but having your dog stunned could really ruin future nice walks. If you see them again I would say I have mace.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd probably respond with, "Ok you win! I see you've played knifey spoony* before." but then again I'm a weirdo. 







*or maybe it is "puppy-tasery" in this case!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I do go on the bike trail, I do pull out of the path and put my dog or dogs on a sit stay while the wheels go by. The comments I get are usually, "now that is a nice dog." They may be, and it just may be that the owner is hypervigilent in her efforts to ensure that no one is put out by my dog. 

The bike trail is a funny thing. Horses have the right of way with everyone. Next is any thing with wheels powered by humans, bikes, skates, skateboards, strollers, etc. Then there are humans who are walking, jogging, running, etc. Last on the list are dogs who must be leashed. There is literally no place in this county where dogs are welcome to be off lead, no where. But that is off topic. 

I also get the impression that people in this county will be very quick to call the police about any possible threat, like your lunging puppy. It would all be just to "do the right thing." But if I let my dogs go after joggers, jogging by, even a lunge I would hear about it. It is certainly not worth it. So I pull off and give them the whole paved trail.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doggiedad and Selzer, I think you might be missing some points.

These joggers DID NOT MOVE out of the way. The OP moved out of the way FOR them. And I think 'lunging' is a term people like to associate with aggression. Lunging is not pulling against the leash barking and snarling. Lunging is simply pulling on the leash trying to get closer. We do not know how close the OP's dog was to these people. For all we know, the OP could have been 4 meters away and their dog still would, under definition, have lunged towards the people. This dog was completely nonthreatening, and I don't know what kind of weird police some of you have, but if someone uses a stun gun on a dog that is simply trying to get closer to them in an nonthreatening way, they will get animal abuse charges. Then again, we aren't sue happy where I live.

And the second instance, the OP's dog did not lunge at all and these people THREATENED HER. Stun guns are also completely illegal where I'm from, as well.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Selzer does have a point with making the dog sit out of the way. When a young dog is in motion and something else is coming the other direction moving fast, it makes them excited. 

What Benny did is a perfectly a normal reaction. A stimulated pup pulling on the leash is to be expected, barking maybe, even trying to crotch snout the person.

I have a young exuberant male, I'm 95% sure of what he'd do in that situation (nothing) but it's that 5% that concerns me. 

So I make him sit. It's good practice for him learning to be patient. The way Otto is, he'd be thinking that person is running up to be his friend and we're very jumpy and excited to see friends WOOHOO. 

I'd rather have someone look at my dog and say nice dog, he's well trained (*cough*) than to have them threaten to taze little brother love.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you Syroan Bear and others who understand. Benny is not agressive and in the first instance I was just trying to reassure the joggers of this, because they left me no room to move him away. He never growled or even barked! He just started to jump forward as if to say "I want to run too" Today he was perfectly mannered ans showed no interest in them. They were the one who threatened.

Yes, Benny does get over excited sometimes, and the prey drive kicks in. Don't I need to take him to these places to work on these things? He is getting better every week.

I do not want to make a big deal out of this. Most of the people I meet really like Benny and that is why these guys took me by surprise.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It bothers me when people jog or ride their bike directly past Bianca when we're walking on a path, or they come up behind us quickly and pass close by without saying anything-- if they are quiet I don't know there is someone coming and I can't move my dog to the side. Even if we do move way over, people still run/ride by very close to Bianca instead of putting some space between them. There is not always a space where we can get off the path to let people pass, and even if there is we don't have time if we had no warning someone was coming. When I see a bike or jogger I always hold Bianca's leash close so she can't turn their way because some people act like she's going to bite them even if all she is doing is turning her head (not moving towards them) to see what is happening-- yet they are the one who just chose to run past within a foot of her head! 

Sometimes if a bike passes by, especially coming from behind us, Bianca will want to run along with them (her previous owner biked with her.) I usually get over and get her attention on me but sometimes she tries to follow someone's bike by running when they pass us. I can see how people could be scared. However I don't let her get close to them at all-- as I said I hold her on a short leash when people pass, so she doesn't get far, usually 1-2 steps or so. I usually say loudly (so the person can hear) something like "No, not everyone wants you to join them!"

ETA: When I do move Bianca off the path and put her in a stay (this is usually if a dog is passing as she sometimes barks and pulls towards other dogs) I don't get anyone saying she is a nice dog, even though she is in a stay with her eyes on me the whole time. I get people giving us nervous looks and a wide berth. Of course this might be because they are mistaking her Halti for a muzzle...


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

SunCzarina said:


> Selzer does have a point with making the dog sit out of the way. When a young dog is in motion and something else is coming the other direction moving fast, it makes them excited.
> 
> What Benny did is a perfectly a normal reaction. A stimulated pup pulling on the leash is to be expected, barking maybe, even trying to crotch snout the person.
> 
> ...


I also pull my dog over and usually have them sit in a front, with focus, or, as they get older, at minimum in a downstay if the path is crowded. While doing this does help insure that no feathers are ruffled, it is also a great opportunity to get focus with a distraction, as I am short on distractions like that, out here in the country. The compliments are nice, but for me, I just look at all those situations as training moments. 

As for the stun gun, I would highly reccomend going down your local police department, in person, and asking about the laws concerning dogs, stun guns and the area you are walking. That way, YOU at least are completely informed and confident in your ability to comfortably handle any new situations. Being me, I would also take my dog down to the police station and introduce him to all the cops there, making ourselves known. 

As far as they are concerned, I am just 'socializing' my dog. But really, if anything does happen, not becuase of you, but becuase of the joggers ... YOU have a repor with the cops, and their sympathy ... if you get my meaning.

This is coming from someone who spent the first 3 years of her marriage traveling across the country(wash, to virginia, to wash, to kansas, wash) alone, with one dog, and then alone with a infant and a dog. If I ever thought I might have a problem with ANYONE, I went straight to the authorities, not to report, but to educate myself, and make myself known. This got me out of several misunderstandings ... other peoples complaints where I was in the right, but could have looked as if I was not ....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

smerry said:


> I also pull my dog over and usually have them sit in a front, with focus, or, as they get older, at minimum in a downstay if the path is crowded. While doing this does help insure that no feathers are ruffled, it is also a great opportunity to get focus with a distraction, as I am short on distractions like that, out here in the country. The compliments are nice, but for me, I just look at all those situations as training moments.


I think if I put Bianca in a down-stay on a crowded path she'd either be blocking the whole path (she's very long-bodied) and get tripped over, or she'd get her tail run over or stepped on. There is no always space to get off the path.



smerry said:


> Being me, I would also take my dog down to the police station and introduce him to all the cops there, making ourselves known.


That seems like a great idea, to introduce your dog to the police. All the patrol officers in my area knew my previous dog Ginger because I was out in the neighborhood with her so much. Most of them don't know Bianca yet though, except for the one we saw outside Dunkin Donuts who asked to pet her. 
However I don't know about other places but if I tried bringing my dog into a police station around here I'm pretty sure we would get yelled at and kicked out.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Debbieg said:


> He just started to jump forward as if to say "I want to run too"


He's young, to be expected. Does he sit when you stop walking? If not, work on that, he'll learn self control, you'll get complements on how well behaved he is and you won't get freaky comments from runners high on endorphins and their own self importance for having an expensive track suit (really... personal rant, I work out, used to run, there's really not much point in spending a lot of money on clothes you're going to get muddy and sweaty, seriously they need to get over their self importance. Those twerpy january gym chicks too, with their make-up and hairbands and their perfectly clean sneakers, they make me want to beat them with their little purple 2lb handweights - okay well maybe not go that far but I do want to see their makeup run from the sweat)



Debbieg said:


> Don't I need to take him to these places to work on these things? He is getting better every week.


Yes you need to work on them, even when he's older, he still needs to do new things. He'll be fine, just don't make the asumption that everyone who meets him is right in the head.


----------



## chickenfingers (Feb 15, 2010)

a) Tell them to share the **** path
b) By them threatening you is actually assault, and they are in possession of a concealed weapon. (this would vary by state)
c) If they don't like it they can run somewhere else


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> I think if I put Bianca in a down-stay on a crowded path she'd either be blocking the whole path (she's very long-bodied) and get tripped over, or she'd get her tail run over or stepped on. There is no always space to get off the path.


 That's where a sit or front with focus would come in ... it was the idea of a training oppurtunity more than anything else 




Chicagocanine said:


> That seems like a great idea, to introduce your dog to the police. All the patrol officers in my area knew my previous dog Ginger because I was out in the neighborhood with her so much. Most of them don't know Bianca yet though, except for the one we saw outside Dunkin Donuts who asked to pet her.
> However I don't know about other places but if I tried bringing my dog into a police station around here I'm pretty sure we would get yelled at and kicked out.


As for this, I would, of course, ask first


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The rules that apply to horses, do not apply to dogs. I do not know why. People KNOW not to sneak up on a horse (or they get kicked). They KNOW to give the horse the right of way, etc. But dogs are a whole other ball game. 

Ya know, we can be beligerant and make retorts, or tell them to share the expicative path, that if they do not like it that they can run somewhere else, etc, etc. But does this help the plight of dogs and owners everywhere. 

In the US, we are not very dog friendly. Oh people have dogs and treat them like princesses or like little children, etc, but the public in general would be just as happy to ban dogs completely. 

Responsible dog owners are waging a battle to make dogs more acceptable to the masses. We clean up our dog's poo, we keep them on lead where that is the law, we do not take them where they are not allowed, including beaches and parks that prohibit dogs. We do not sneak them in as service dogs if they are not service dogs. We go out of our way to educate children how to pet dogs, and what to do around stray dogs, and injured dogs, etc. We go to schools and hospitals to bring our canine ambassadors to people yearning for them.

The problem is that we can have 100 or 500 good marks for every negative mark, and the negative will win, hands down. The dogs that helped in 911, the dogs that sniff drugs, and save cops from gunment, who take bullets meant for people, the dogs that find children lost in woods, the dogs that find bodies so their loved ones can bury them, the dogs that help autistic, epeleptic, blind, deaf, disabled people -- all of this are wiped out by people who are rude on paths, do not pick up after their dogs, leave there animals to roam, let their animals attack other dogs or people. 

Unfortunately, all of what is done to help dogs, is often negated by impulsive or stupid actions that people do with their dogs. People take their dogs to Lowes and such places, pretty soon others do, then they bring dogs that bark at people, or urinate or defecate in the store, and the people walk on by like they did not notice what their dog just did. Next thing ya know and the signs go up making our dogs unwelcome. 

Sidewalks and roadways we are pretty safe on being allowed to walk our dogs regardless, parks and paths and beaches are another story. Even public parks can put up signs prohibiting dogs, even leashed dogs. 

So instead of retorting angrily, telling them to get stuffed, try to ignore the idiots, and be a good ambassador to everyone else. In the least, do no harm. 

I have heard this stun gun threat printed about several times. I think it is blatent stupidity, but it would certainly not scare me. I would probably laugh more than get angry about it. Because I just do not believe it. And if you choose to walk with mace, I would not threaten or tell them you have mace, I would not pull it out, unless they pull the gun out. At that point, words are pretty much useless, fire away.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

SunCzarina said:


> He's young, to be expected. Does he sit when you stop walking? Those twerpy january gym chicks too, with their make-up and hairbands and their perfectly clean sneakers, they make me want to beat them with their little purple 2lb handweights - okay well maybe not go that far but I do want to see their makeup run from the sweat)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you need to work on them, even when he's older, he still needs to do new things. He'll be fine, just don't make the asumption that everyone who meets him is right in the head.



:rofl:This cracked me up, You described them perfectly except today they were " gym dudes" Benny does automatically sit when we stop! He does great for a 10 month old adolescent but we are both a work in progress


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think every dog does this a few times in their lives. I know Havoc did. We tend to have problems with men staring at him on walks. He hates being stared at and will bark at them. Most are pretty understanding when I tell them he does not like being stared at and we are trying to train him to tolerate it, which we are.

People stare, people are rude I am rude on bad days as I don't have alot of tolerance for stupidity and less on a bad day.

I don't think the OP or Benny did anything wrong. These people were rude. I would take this as a learning experience and realize I need to teach my dog to sit and wait when people pass in narrow areas. 

And if they threatened again I would report it to the police.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

selzer said:


> Ya know, we can be beligerant and make retorts, or tell them to share the expicative path, that if they do not like it that they can run somewhere else, etc, etc. But does this help the plight of dogs and owners everywhere.
> 
> In the US, we are not very dog friendly. Oh people have dogs and treat them like princesses or like little children, etc, but the public in general would be just as happy to ban dogs completely.
> 
> ...


----------



## a300fe1 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Rude Yuppies*

Sorry you were put in that situation in the first place. You did the right thing in my opinion, always watch out for the quiet ones! He was a pitiful idiot. I know you thought of a hundred things to say after it happened but you were a much bigger person for not saying anything. Those people always get theirs in the end. He is the one who should be on a leash as I'm sure your pup is much more intelligent than him. Maybe you should've told the guy, "Don't worry, he doesn't eat sh#t.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

smerry said:


> That's where a sit or front with focus would come in ... it was the idea of a training oppurtunity more than anything else


Even in a sit-stay, I'd be worried about her tail getting run over...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

lunging, jumping at, moving toward, going after, pulling towards,
getting closer, etc. whatever you want to call it your dog
shouldn't be doing it. the OP used the word lunging. the OP also
said it was playfull. when your dog moves towards someone they don't know if it's friendly or not. when your dog is trained not
to approach people or other animals you don't have to worry so much.

i don't know why people are so sensitive to others comments
about our dogs. it doesn't matter what people say. peoples comments
have no effect on your dog. when people say "does he bite", "he looks
mean", "that's not a Shepherd", "hold your dog", "he's ugly" or
whatever our dogs aren't offended and we shouldn't be either.
what we should be is good stewards when it comes to our dogs.

when someone makes an off the wall comment or they make some
strange move or they pick up their children or small dog we should
take a moment and promote our breed. try something like "he's friendly,
you can pet him", "it's ok he doesn't bite, i'll him closer".

we should teach our dogs how to behave in public.
socialize, socialize, socialize and train, train, train. stop with the
"they said this", "they did this". let's be responsibile dog owners,
train and socialize and don't give people any reason to act in
a particular fashion.



Syaoransbear said:


> Doggiedad and Selzer, I think you might be missing some points.
> 
> These joggers DID NOT MOVE out of the way. The OP moved out of the way FOR them. And I think 'lunging' is a term people like to associate with aggression. Lunging is not pulling against the leash barking and snarling. Lunging is simply pulling on the leash trying to get closer.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> lunging, jumping at, moving toward, going after, pulling towards,
> getting closer, etc. whatever you want to call it your dog
> shouldn't be doing it. the OP used the word lunging. the OP also
> said it was playfull. when your dog moves towards someone they don't know if it's friendly or not. when your dog is trained not
> to approach people or other animals you don't have to worry so much.


The OP did say they were working with their dog on the 'lunging' or whatever you want to call it. They also said they stopped him when he started to do it and that they had him under control (as I said as well.) So what is the problem? 

Do you think people should just not take their dog for walks unless they are completely 100% perfect in their training?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't see a problem either. This is a 10 month old puppy, he's going to do that and probably weirder stuff before he grows up. He's not going to learn if he stays home, he needs to be out there.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> lunging, jumping at, moving toward, going after, pulling towards,
> getting closer, etc. whatever you want to call it your dog
> shouldn't be doing it. the OP used the word lunging. the OP also
> said it was playfull. when your dog moves towards someone they don't know if it's friendly or not. when your dog is trained not
> ...


 
Very well said!

And I have a 90 lb mostly black male GSD who is a puller to get to see people. For the most part VERY outgoing and friendly (dog reactive to certain large male other dogs), very much a pest. He is improving however and is not quite as rude as before and also not jumping as much either.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

In a situation like that, it's always nice to use a little southern charm. A big smile and saying, "Well, bless your heart!" usually confuses them enough to move along.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Lilie said:


> In a situation like that, it's always nice to use a little southern charm. A big smile and saying, "Well, bless your heart!" usually confuses them enough to move along.


LOL good one! I can just imagine the looks I'd get here in Rhode Island if I said 'Well bless your heart, don't you just look dapper in your little suit' :rofl: I love it, really I'm going to use that just to see the reaction I get.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just want to say again, that getting the puppy out is certainly the right thing to do. 

I just do not think becoming beligerant back, or even angry at idiots is a good idea. 

For one thing, when we get angry, it telegraphs down the line to our pups. Not good. 

The other thing is not to give anyone any reason to file a complaint against us. Dog haters can put us in a world of hurt. 

Lastly, saying that your ten month old puppy is just a puppy may not be in your best interests. Sometimes, it is best for people who are afraid anyway to give your pup a wide bearth.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

After the stun gun comment I would call the police and report that I had being stalked (2nd encounter), repeatedly harrassed and threatened by two men on the public grounds. I wouldn't say a word to two strange men in a deserted place. I do have a local PD on a speed dial (as well as animal control).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> The OP did say they were working with their dog on the 'lunging' or whatever you want to call it. They also said they stopped him when he started to do it and that they had him under control (as I said as well.) So what is the problem?
> 
> Do you think people should just not take their dog for walks unless they are completely 100% perfect in their training?


I too have a 10 month old who is doing some similar things, we are working on it - daily.

The only way to stop this behaviour is to get out in public and train.

I think the OP did the right thing and I don't think those comments should have been used - it was a threat hands down.

Debbieg - keep doing what your doing! I totally understand how you feel and what you are going through... darn pups are gonna drive us insane!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

selzer said:


> The rules that apply to horses, do not apply to dogs. I do not know why. People KNOW not to sneak up on a horse (or they get kicked). They KNOW to give the horse the right of way, etc.


From someone who has done a lot of riding on the road, no they don't! Its really sad. I always would leave the road for the shoulder or ditch etc when I heard a car coming and even stop and wait there for them to pass but 9/10 cars would come flying by as close to me as possible and not slowing down at all (usually driving faster than they should be since the roads weren't paved.) One time I was crossing a bridge over the river when a car came flying up. They got as close as they could behind me and HONKED.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Moving into your space was a slightly aggressive challenge, and your Benny may have reacted to that, as well as to your annoyance about it and to your surrendering your space to them. A dog will read your moving out of the way and giving them as much space as possible as defensive or even submissive, not as polite, and a GSD will instantly step up to the plate. 
I move enough to share a trail but I do not go out of my way to give able bodied others more space than I give myself and my dogs. Share the trail, but don't give up the trail entirely, don't surrender your fair share of it. Calm, assertive body language and use of space, no fear of the situation b/c you can handle it, regular breathing - your dog reads you, and humans do, too. 


Leisurely swinging a full poop bag on the side they are about to encroach upon marks one's space bubble, too! 



Sorry you had to experience that. 


Bon courage!
Sarah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

"Leisurely swinging a full poop bag on the side they are about to encroach upon marks one's space bubble, too! "


Love it!!!!


----------



## jwb72 (Feb 12, 2010)

How about if you stopped them and asked where they got their stun gun, and that you've been looking for one yourself? That way they would see how well behaved he is while you're talking to them. I love to "trick" people by doing things like this. I love mind games, especially when they don't even realized what just happened.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't had anyone intimidated by my monster dogs yet. Lol. Everyone is just like "What a big dog!" And whenever a kid comes around, it's always "Look mommy (or daddy). It's a big dog!" Whenever my dad comes around, he always tells me that Speedy is no dog, but he's a horse. Haha.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Best, and often most frustrating for the "offender", is to just ignore it. Then their comment has no power at all, since you "didn't hear it", it's as if they didn't say it. No need to talk to anyone like that, you may never see any of them again so just let them pass out of the environment.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had LOTS of rude comments.....I've even been threatened that people would "call the cops" on me, and I have had animal control give me a warning because my dog was vicious and attacking neighborhood dogs (did not happen)..... I'm slowly learning how to deal with people that are deathly afraid of Glory.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what are you talking about? i think we should
work with our dogs everyday several
times a day. i also think when our dogs do something
we have to stop making the other person be at fault.
i think with proper training and socializing a lot
of these problems wouldn't happen.

i also think when faced with adversity we should
use that moment as a training moment and include
the distraction (the other person, another dog, etc).

i also think your question about what i think is ludicrous and unfounded.

[quote

Do you think people should just not take their dog for walks unless they are completely 100% perfect in their training?[/quote]


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this travel down the leash thing. is it only negative things
that travel down the leash? i never hear about anything
positive that travels down the leash.

can you make a dog sit, stay, lay down, slow down,
calm down, walk slowly, stop by sending it down the leash?
can i hold the leash and make my dog anything by sending
it down the leash? 

is it we only send things down the leash? can my dog send anything up the leash?

i'm not sold on the leash transmission.



selzer said:


> For one thing, when we get angry, it telegraphs down the line to our pups. Not good.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

DoggieDad, did you remember your chill pill today?

It is a teaching moment and I think the OP gets that. This is a 10 month old puppy we're talking about. Nobody has the right to threaten anyone or anydog with a stun gun/tazer whatever just for being in their way.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

doggiedad said:


> this travel down the leash thing. is it only negative things
> that travel down the leash? i never hear about anything
> positive that travels down the leash.


Um - yes it does travel down the leash, doggiedad. Anyone watching dogs being trained or competing can see it happen every day.

If you want to see a reactive dog stiffen and start looking for where the trouble is, just tighten the leash and change your body language from relaxed to tense. The dog will be looking for action and you will see it.

And the opposite is true also, when you are relaxed holding the leash your dog senses that. It can be as calm as you are. 

Probably the reason you hear more about negative energy through the leash is that it can then be assumed that the reaction can be changed to positive.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Skye'sMom said:


> Um - yes it does travel down the leash, doggiedad. Anyone watching dogs being trained or competing can see it happen every day.
> 
> If you want to see a reactive dog stiffen and start looking for where the trouble is, just tighten the leash and change your body language from relaxed to tense. The dog will be looking for action and you will see it. And the opposite is true also, when you are relaxed holding the leash your dog senses that. It can be as calm as you are.
> Probably the reason you hear more about negative energy through the leash is that it can then be assumed that the reaction can be changed to positive.
> Just my 2 cents.


 
There is nothing going down and up the leash except energy (at least according to Cesar!)


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BuoyantDog said:


> I've had LOTS of rude comments.....I've even been threatened that people would "call the cops" on me, and I have had animal control give me a warning because my dog was vicious and attacking neighborhood dogs (did not happen)..... I'm slowly learning how to deal with people that are deathly afraid of Glory.


Why did animal control think your dog was vicious?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

BuoyantDog said:


> I've had LOTS of rude comments.....I've even been threatened that people would "call the cops" on me, and I have had animal control give me a warning because my dog was vicious and attacking neighborhood dogs (did not happen)..... I'm slowly learning how to deal with people that are deathly afraid of Glory.


Same here!!!
Some moron walked up to my car at the gas station & Kilo started growling and his fur went up. I asked the man "plz dont come any closer, my dog is in the window"
He KEPT comming closer & I said "PLZ sir, dont come any closer to me my dog is protecting me & my car"
He then proceeded to SCREAM & rant in the parking lot that I shouldnt have a vicious animal in society.....
Then some guy drove by me hearing the madness & said that guy STUCK his ARM in his window and his dog JUST BIT him. 

MMMm I love people


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Animal Control didn't think my dog was vicious. Just some lady thought my dog was vicious. Glory's a huge 85 lb. vicious black dog with pointy ears and sharp teeth.....HELLO? :rofl:


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Regarding the famous Cesar and 'energy' being the only thing going doen the leash:

Call it what you want - dogs read it and react to it. If that is a quote from Cesar, it sounds like an agreement to me.


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

selzer said:


> When I do go on the bike trail, I do pull out of the path and put my dog or dogs on a sit stay while the wheels go by. The comments I get are usually, "now that is a nice dog." They may be, and it just may be that the owner is hypervigilent in her efforts to ensure that no one is put out by my dog.


Ah the joys of owning large "protective breeds"... lol We have a Rottweiler as well and if you think people are biased against GSDs, try having one of these guys (here in my part of California at least).

I do the same thing as selzer for two reasons, first because I know people are scared of these types of dogs, especially those with kids. Secondly, because I truly try to be an ambassador for the breeds I own. It does mean that I have to go out of my way, but the positive responses are well worth it. I so often hear "wow, what great dogs!" 

When our Rott was younger, he would pull towards people on walks, simply because he loved people. We quickly found out that this freaked people out and began taking him to the side and having him sit. After he perfected his automatic sit, it really wasn't that much of an inconvenience. Now that he's 3, he just ignores joggers, bikes, strollers, skateboards, scooters, etc but our new 9 mo GSD hasn't figured all this out yet so it's back to a sit on the side for both.

I know my dogs are friendly, but not everyone else does, so this makes for a nice compromise, and some additional training every walk.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

CRS996, I can imagine having a rottie, you hear it even more. I'm with you, I'd rather here 'Wow he's well trained' than OMG get that beast away from me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

chill pill, what do i need a chill for? what are you misinterpretting now???



SunCzarina said:


> DoggieDad, did you remember your chill pill today?
> 
> It is a teaching moment and I think the OP gets that. This is a 10 month old puppy we're talking about. Nobody has the right to threaten anyone or anydog with a stun gun/tazer whatever just for being in their way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

well said and very well done. :thumbup:



crs996 said:


> Ah the joys of owning large "protective breeds"... lol We have a Rottweiler as well and if you think people are biased against GSDs, try having one of these guys (here in my part of California at least).
> 
> I do the same thing as selzer for two reasons, first because I know people are scared of these types of dogs, especially those with kids. Secondly, because I truly try to be an ambassador for the breeds I own. It does mean that I have to go out of my way, but the positive responses are well worth it. I so often hear "wow, what great dogs!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I know it can be hard not to react when we are trying to train our dogs and then someone makes a comment that irks us. I've refrained many times and felt better for it. 

Next time you see these joggers ask them if they could help you train. Ask them to jog by a few times while you put your dog in a down or a sit stay. Explain to them that he is just being playful but you don't want him to react that way and would like to work on it. They may help. This way you have taken the high road.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you tighten the leash and change your
body language, yes, the dog will pick up on that but
that's physical changes.

if you're standing still and you don't stiffen the leash
or change your body language can you send a message
down the leash? can you make your dog do anything?

if you're in a room with no lights on (it's dark) and you're
standing there with your dog and you don't stiffen
the leash or make any motions with your body can
you send a message down the leash?

can a dog send a message up the leash? i don't
think a message can be sent down the leash
osmotically? i think you have do something physical
to send a message down the leash.



Skye'sMom said:


> Um - yes it does travel down the leash, doggiedad. Anyone watching dogs being trained or competing can see it happen every day.
> 
> If you want to see a reactive dog stiffen and start looking for where the trouble is, just tighten the leash and change your body language from relaxed to tense. The dog will be looking for action and you will see it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

crs996, i like Rotties.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"energy", that's the part i don't agree with. i think the dog
is picking up some physical change.



Skye'sMom said:


> Regarding the famous Cesar and 'energy' being the only thing going doen the leash:
> 
> Call it what you want - dogs read it and react to it. If that is a quote from Cesar, it sounds like an agreement to me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dogs pick up on a lot of things. They seem to know how we feel, they can sense earth quakes before they happen. They can sense thunder storms. They seem hypersensitive to electricity. 

Is it not possible that even without tensing up on the lead, the dog can sense a physical change in us with or without a lead? Dogs do tend to key in on our emotion, and will react to it. Often the lead is used for corrections, and is tensed or made shorter in dubious situations.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Twice people have threatened to shoot Paige. Here is one for you-a jogger once punched my dog Jazmin in the face because she was in his way! stupid idiot forgot about cell phones! I called my ex screaming someone punched Jazmin in the face and he caught up with this guy and almost kicked his behind. The guy was begging not to get a beat down.This is why I should never carry a gun I'm NOT SAYING IT IS RIGHT but I may have shot him in the leg or something.He punched my diva in the face. I wanted to let Paige go on him but it was a major street.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Forget the dog, beware of owner...

Yeah, if someone hit my dog, someone (probably me) would be arrested for sure.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When people say something "travels down the leash" they don't mean it literally. They mean that the dog is picking up on something in the owner's mood and/or body language. It could be good or bad. Dogs are great at "reading" people and especially people they are bonded with so they can pick up on our emotions/feelings even if we think we are hiding them.


----------

